# No spring turkey threads huh ... ?



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

WELL - I'M EXCITED ... !

Y'all need enemas ... !

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

I'm excited too. Headed to Florida for an Osceola hunt March 17-18-19. Been on my bucket list a long time.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I'm excited too. Headed to Florida for an Osceola hunt March 17-18-19. Been on my bucket list a long time.


I'm jealous ... let me know how that goes, I'll need a guy for next year to finish my slam.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Funny this just got posted. Just lined up a hunt in Mingus weekend of the 24th.
Can't wait to chase them gobblers. Was just about to go into withdrawals from duck season.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Sorry turkeys do nothing for me. Have nothing against turkey hunters let me make that clear.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

CHARLIE said:


> Sorry turkeys do nothing for me. Have nothing against turkey hunters let me make that clear.


Me either Charlie, i just watch them walk by these days. But hey, if it's your thing, go for it. Wish my landowner would let me take some guys hunting at our lease, be pretty easy pickings.


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> WELL - I'M EXCITED ... !
> 
> Y'all need enemas ... !
> 
> :biggrin:


Iâ€™m sure yâ€™all will have a few for the youngsters this weekend.


----------



## cajunasian (Mar 7, 2007)

got to get a last hunt in before the owners high fence the place. Then, I'm out of a place to hunt. Great while it lasted and very blessed to have had it.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

My neighbors front yard...They were chasing hens this morning...


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

SSST

yes sir no challenge to hunt. Ride around in a truck and shoot if you want.


----------



## I'llbecoastin (Apr 18, 2016)

Was out at the lease Sunday and they were gobbling at dawn on two different roost, got me fired up.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

CHARLIE said:


> SSST
> 
> yes sir no challenge to hunt. Ride around in a truck and shoot if you want.


Evidently you guys are huntin in a feed pen. Come to Mingus and try to drive around and shoot some. Ain't happening.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

daddyeaux said:


> Evidently you guys are huntin in a feed pen. Come to Mingus and try to drive around and shoot some. Ain't happening.


Ain't that the truth!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

So, you guys are correct (partially anyway) when you say shooting a spring gobbler is about as challenging as shooting a barnyard rooster. I've known guys that shot pronghorns from the truck window who said the same thing. It all depends how you go about it.

Get out of the feedlot and out in the woods - burn some shoe leather - make a few failed stalks - try talking dirty to a henned-up gobbler with a diaphragm or slate. It can be pretty darned challenging and exciting!


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

Oh, and those turkey hunting shows on TV. For every one of those come-on-a-run gobblers who try to make love to a hen decoy for the camera man...well, let's just say it doesn't always happen that way. 

I've been hunting them a long time from the hills of Pennsylvania to the mountains of New and Old Mexico and South Texas, of course. Fooling a big ol' lovesick gobbler into leaving his harem for your blow-up doll isn't always easy!


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I have to admit, I do get a kick out of calling them by mouth. I was blessed with the ability to sound like a cackling hen, lol.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

SSST - I hear you! We raised turkeys for several years when my son was in grade school. He messed with them so much he learned to imitate them with his voice and was very good at it. Then he turned 13 or 14 and totally lost that ability. Oh well, that's why they make diaphragms, slates and boxes.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> SSST - I hear you! We raised turkeys for several years when my son was in grade school. He messed with them so much he learned to imitate them with his voice and was very good at it. Then he turned 13 or 14 and totally lost that ability. Oh well, that's why they make diaphragms, slates and boxes.


I spent a few years walking turkey houses every day, I was the turkey whisperer, lol.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Aint huntin in a feed lot just out in the south Texas brush. Guess you could make it exciting if you wanted to. Just to kill one is easy. LOL Come on guys just jacking with yall. Yall have fun


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

*wrong kinda chicken*



Spec-Rig.006 said:


> WELL - I'M EXCITED ... !
> 
> Y'all need enemas ... !
> 
> :biggrin:


still messin with the smaller chickens


----------



## rcw (Feb 10, 2005)

Taking my girls this weekend for youth season!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Can't shoot the corn stealing turkeys in Jackson County until April and then it's only one breast, I mean one bird per person for the season lol.

TH


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Oh, and those turkey hunting shows on TV. For every one of those come-on-a-run gobblers who try to make love to a hen decoy for the camera man...well, let's just say it doesn't always happen that way.
> 
> I've been hunting them a long time from the hills of Pennsylvania to the mountains of New and Old Mexico and South Texas, of course. Fooling a big ol' lovesick gobbler into leaving his harem for your blow-up doll isn't always easy!


LOL ... !!!! Accurate ... !


----------



## DenverDeepSea (Mar 7, 2018)

Looks like some good old fashioned Texas Turkey hunting!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Trouthunter said:


> Can't shoot the corn stealing turkeys in Jackson County until April and then it's only one breast, I mean one bird per person for the season lol.
> 
> TH


You had me at breast.


----------



## quackiller (Jan 27, 2012)

turkey hunting is about the most interactive big game hunting gets other than bull elk archery...

It is becoming my favorite time of year although carrying a conversation with specklebellies will always be number one


----------



## james hines (Nov 21, 2006)

Went to our place north of Brownwood last week and heard a lot of gobbling but they would shut down around 9


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

I was traveling on 674 between Bracketville and Rocksprings on Sunday about 9am. Saw 2 groups of turkey with toms in full strut.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

james hines said:


> Went to our place north of Brownwood last week and heard a lot of gobbling but they would shut down around 9.


Rio's turn on and off ALL day. Having hunted Easterns, Merriam's and Rios - I think you're more apt to kill a Rio late morning/early afternoon than off the roost. They are GOING to go to the hens first off.

What you probably heard was the flocks coming together. Once they hit the hens they'll clam up. But once they're breed, bored, hungry or thirst and as they lag further and further behind the hens (which happens quicker if they're not receptive) - it's game on.

If I had to give up everything else and keep one hobby - I'd keep spring turkey.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

Cuero on April, 6, 7 & 8.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Very vocal in Erath County this weekend. Probably have lock jaw by the time I get to hunt (weekend after Easter).


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

I had 4 turkey hunters in camp this weekend. We were all done by 9:30am Saturday morning. We got 2 killed off the roost pretty much as soon as they flew down and put on a little show for us and the ladies. We caught the other 2 spaced out a little too far from their girlfriends and we were able to get between them and talk sweet love to them to seal the deal. Biggest bird was 10 1/4" beard and 1 3/8" spurs. It was a good hunt and loaded with action. I love spring turkey!


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Main Frame 8 said:


> Very vocal in Erath County this weekend. Probably have lock jaw by the time I get to hunt (weekend after Easter).


Finally got my date lined up for Erath County. Heading up the last of April. Hope they solve that lock jaw problem. Good luck on your hunt.
Where are you at in Erath Main Frame?


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

daddyeaux said:


> Finally got my date lined up for Erath County. Heading up the last of April. Hope they solve that lock jaw problem. Good luck on your hunt.
> Where are you at in Erath Main Frame?


 About 7-8 miles South of I20 / Hwy 108 Hannibal area When you see all the new wind turbines that went up last year, that's us.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I am hunting just south of the Castle on I-20 in Mingus.


----------



## JMalin (May 14, 2014)

Got two in Rocksprings yesterday, one in the morning, the other in the afternoon. Iâ€™ve never had much luck out there early in the season, but things were different this year. Hope we get a little rain this week.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Shot a nice gobbler in mexico. Came to call pretty fast. Called up bunches for fun. Snake bit my boot, got venom on it, kilt it too.


----------



## Gulfgoose (Sep 25, 2017)

wampuscat said:


> Shot a nice gobbler in mexico. Came to call pretty fast. Called up bunches for fun. Snake bit my boot, got venom on it, kilt it too.


I'm ready for some Mexico stories! Glad to see your boots did their job. Bad place to be bit.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Gulfgoose said:


> I'm ready for some Mexico stories! Glad to see your boots did their job. Bad place to be bit.


 Forgot I had three cards in my bag, will go through em. Turkey were coming to the call good. Every morning while waiting on breakfast would call through an open screened window and fill the front yard with strutting toms. They would answer at every stop we made.


----------



## TheSampsonator (Jan 7, 2008)

*SW Coleman County*

Coleman County Gobblers are just starting to get vocal again after last week's cold front. Persistence was the name of the game with this Gobbler; after an hour and a half of working my magic, he f'd up, got within a few feet and succumbed to a blast to the noggin. Definitely not my best Gobbler, in regards to size, but absolutely one of the most challenging I have taken.


----------



## Txfishman (Jun 20, 2004)

*SMore Coleman Love*

We were there last weekend, Friday was great, Saturday was cold like a mofo. My truck was covered with ice until about noon, regardless we got it done. My wife let me get trigger time on one bird, she missed one of the biggest birds I have seen in person at 15 steps. She promptly pulled her face mask down and told me I over coached her and that it was my fault.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Great looking birds! LOL how do you overcoach?


----------



## I'llbecoastin (Apr 18, 2016)

Got this one this morning in Menard county. My best to date, 10" beard with 1 1/8" spurs.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Awesome! Keep em comin'! Not much time left down south ...


----------



## quackiller (Jan 27, 2012)

*Tagged Out!*

No coaching needed for my seasoned veteran...she tore up the turkey this year and now she is tagged out in 2 half days of hunting for 2018! Got one in the wind midday saturday and another behind a fan decoy I held with 100 yard crawl/stalk on a creek bottom later that evening.

http://photos.app.goo.gl/jyNEo9tJrP39TrQR2
http://photos.app.goo.gl/H67FJocRhmBvmTWA2
http://photos.app.goo.gl/yPQf2AN6BAn47DAj1


----------



## Txfishman (Jun 20, 2004)

*One tag left*

Spouse kindly reminded me she had one tag left in her pocket. Hope to get out before it ends. This one fell to the fan dance down south, shot at 11 steps. Pretty funny, wife thought it was coming into her lap.


----------



## JMalin (May 14, 2014)

Filled my last two tags in Schleicher county this morning. Absolutely perfect morning to be turkey hunting. Temperature was right around 40 degrees at dawn and dead calm.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

We got ours this season. They couldn’t resist the avian x Jake.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

We just got back from Wyoming and filled 7 of 10 tags (due to a miss and a bird being passed up) ... could have/should have had 9.

PHENOMENAL hunt ...


----------



## I'llbecoastin (Apr 18, 2016)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> We just got back from Wyoming and filled 7 of 10 tags (due to a miss and a bird being passed up) ... could have/should have had 9.
> 
> PHENOMENAL hunt ...


Man you have to post some pics of that trip, the scenery must have been awesome.

Called this one in for my buddy in Menard county last Saturday, the first one he's ever killed.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

I'llbecoastin said:


> Man you have to post some pics of that trip, the scenery must have been awesome.


Didn't disappoint ... !

:camera: Mojo281 ...


----------



## I'llbecoastin (Apr 18, 2016)

Awesome pic and hunt.


----------

